# KoRn sound (Here to Stay e.g.)



## Sawyer (Dec 23, 2007)

Howdy folks,
Does anybody know what effects KoRn uses at the intro of "Here to Stay" 
and that bridge part (Head´s high part) ?

"Did my Time" has cool effects in its chorus (I mean that 222 222 333 333 222) Does anybody know what´s used there ?

Id like to buy some new pedals , that´s why Im asking.

Thanks in advance,
Sawyer


----------



## yevetz (Dec 23, 2007)

We gave member head7munky (or munky7head) he is know much about Korn ask him


----------



## Memq (Dec 23, 2007)

the intro is just the whammy 1 octave down. thats what im usin. almost everything except the chorus is 1 octave below.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 23, 2007)

in Here to Stay, it sounds like a fuckton of fuzz, along with a soft chorus and very light delay I'm guessing.

Did My Time, it sounds well... really muffled, like someone really boosted the bass frequencies and cut everything else.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 23, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> Howdy folks,
> Does anybody know what effects KoRn uses at the intro of "Here to Stay"
> and that bridge part (Head´s high part) ?
> 
> ...



the did my time is nothing but there distorion pedal, or amp head, witch i think was the triple rect at the time. this one was the first korn song i learned althe way though. and i played it on an ax7221(ibanez) though a beringer 2x10 combo amp, no pedals at the time, and it sounded the same way as the recording, I think they didnt use effects till the clean par that is in the middle of the song


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 23, 2007)

The lo-fi sound on Did My Time was done with, you guessed it, the Ibanez Lo-Fi pedal Ibanez Electronics & Accessories :: Tone-Lok : LF7

Here To Stay is a whammy pedal down one octave doubled by guitars without the whammy effect.


----------



## Sawyer (Dec 23, 2007)

Is this one a good choise? :
Digitech Whammy 4


----------



## Grom (Dec 23, 2007)

This is the perfect choice, buddy  It'll allow you to play other songs written by Korn, they used it on literally every record (and 3/4 of the songs have a whammy part on every record as well) since Life Is Peachy.

They used an older version of the Whammy Pedal, but this one is everything the old one was plus some other options. I personnally love mine, and did not hear any difference when ABing it with the old model. This is my opinion, of course.

The only thing I would regret about it is the absence of true bypass ... But I'm becoming quite snobish tonewise, so ignore this 

Meanwhile, I don't know about you folks, but I definitely hear a fuzz added to the cranked Mesa used on Here to Stay. So characteristic of this type of sound.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 23, 2007)

Here To Stay is one of my favorite Korn songs actually. I'm a fan of their older stuff but Here To Stay is just a badass song, especially on their live at Hammerstein dvd.


----------



## Shooter (Dec 24, 2007)

I think the whammy effect they're using on Here To Stay is the normal guitar sound doubled an octave down... so you get two notes at once. I've got that setting on my whammy pedal. It's like you're playing guitar and bass at the same time . They also use that effect on the intro to Did My Time, when the heavy notes kick in... again, two octaves at once. I think the whammy pedal they've been using is the Whammy Wah Xp-100. That's the one I've got. The setting I'm talking about is number 21. That thing is cool... lots of effects in one pedal.


----------



## Swever (Dec 24, 2007)

> Here To Stay is just a badass song, especially on their live at Hammerstein dvd.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 24, 2007)

Swever said:


>


----------



## Sawyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Shooter said:


> I think the whammy effect they're using on Here To Stay is the normal guitar sound doubled an octave down... so you get two notes at once. I've got that setting on my whammy pedal. It's like you're playing guitar and bass at the same time . They also use that effect on the intro to Did My Time, when the heavy notes kick in... again, two octaves at once. I think the whammy pedal they've been using is the Whammy Wah Xp-100. That's the one I've got. The setting I'm talking about is number 21. That thing is cool... lots of effects in one pedal.



I cannot find a good store offering that xp-100 whammy pedal.
But afaik that whammy pedal 4 is better & newer ,isnt it ?
How many effects are there ca. btw ?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 25, 2007)

the XP-100 is discontinued, and replaced by the whammy 4...

the setting used in the song is the octave harmony setting, not the straight octave down... it's the setting where there's an octave down shift and the dry signal mixed at the same time, and you can bend it up to one octave up mixed with the dry signal...

i love that setting, it makes any single-string riff sound huge as hell with distortion...

on head's part, that's just a chorus.

in did my time, others have nailed it, just a lo-fi in the transitions, and chorus in the bridge


----------



## Sawyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok,thanks. That whammy 4 seems to be the right path for kornfans.
I also checked korns setting they had some years ago. In 3-4 albums they used a xp-100.
So that whammy 4 is comming soon.


----------



## Variant (Dec 25, 2007)

I have the XP-100 and love it, the ability to change programs is great, and I actually use the wah programs quite a bit.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 26, 2007)

I know they used the Digitech "Space Station" from that series (XP-200? 300?) a lot too, especially for the "String Swell" effect.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 26, 2007)

actually, they've always used two XP-100s, one for wah and one for pitch shifting... and that's it. the other effects they've had are other pedals, of which they've had tons 

during the 1998-1999 tours, munky had like 43 pedals on his pedalboard 

they also do a bunch of messing with volume knobs on the guitars, pickup selection, little bends and vibratos with the u-bar, lots of pick-scrapes...


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 26, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> actually, they've always used two XP-100s, one for wah and one for pitch shifting... and that's it. the other effects they've had are other pedals, of which they've had tons
> 
> during the 1998-1999 tours, munky had like 43 pedals on his pedalboard
> 
> they also do a bunch of messing with volume knobs on the guitars, pickup selection, little bends and vibratos with the u-bar, lots of pick-scrapes...



Yeah, but I'm pretty sure if you look at the Family Values '98 video, you can see a Space Station next to Munky's pedals, as well as the XP-100s. And I remember them mentioning it in an interview.


----------



## Psychoface (Dec 26, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> Is this one a good choise? :
> Digitech Whammy 4



pretty sure they used that on the intro to 'freak on a leash' 

....damnit now im in a korn mood  *brings up itunes*


----------



## Shooter (Dec 26, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> I cannot find a store good store offering that xp-100 whammy pedal.
> But afaik that whammy pedal 4 is better & newer ,isnt it ?
> How many effects are there ca. btw ?



I got my Xp-100 off Ebay. I don't care if some people on here aren't fond of Ebay, I love it. Got most of my gear off there. And yea, they use the Whammy on Freak on a Leash too... Munky uses it to make the notes he plays in the verse sound an octave higher. I think it's also in Somebody Someone on the intro part Head plays, as well as Thoughtless on those weird notes the Munky plays at the beginning, and Twisted Transistor, and a bunch more. It's become like a staple of their music. You can tell they're Vai fans . I don't know what the Whammy 4 has, I might have to check that out...

Edit: Checked out that Whammy 4, and it seems to be exactly the same as the Xp-100 in terms of pitch shifting effects, but there's no Wah functions or any way to cycle through the effects with your foot. I'd say it's not as good as the Xp-100.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 26, 2007)

Shooter said:


> I don't care if some people on here aren't fond of Ebay, I love it. Got most of my gear off there.


Huh? 

This isn't Jemsite, dude.  We don't give a shit about eBay here. Hell, I love it, and the members get all kinds of gear from there.


----------



## Shooter (Dec 27, 2007)

^I don't know man, I didn't mean everbody, I just know I've heard at least a couple people on here refer to it as "Evilbay" or "Egay"...


----------



## Sawyer (Dec 28, 2007)

I just wanted to make sure...is there really that effect from the intro of here to stay in that whammy pedal ? (And I mean 0-10 seconds of the song)

Im just curious, cuz I never saw any cover of that. (Youtube)


----------



## Shooter (Dec 28, 2007)

The Dry Signal + Octave Down effect is in both the Whammy 4 and Xp-100, but for that very first intro part, you're gonna need the whammy pedal and some seriously buzzy distortion.


----------



## Korngod (Jan 1, 2008)

i havent tried it for myself, but i was told that the intro to here to stay is a mix of two pedals:

Whammy - oct down mix
MXR Blue Box - not sure of the setting


it seems to me that "sound" people are asking about from korn is the whammy oct down mix, it seems like they use that alot.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 1, 2008)

Shooter said:


> ^I don't know man, I didn't mean everbody, I just know I've heard at least a couple people on here refer to it as "Evilbay" or "Egay"...



lol on any forum i've spent any real amount of time on, People bitch about ebay cause its a money pit and will suck you into debt faster than a good porsche


----------



## Sawyer (Jan 1, 2008)

Korngod said:


> i havent tried it for myself, but i was told that the intro to here to stay is a mix of two pedals:
> 
> Whammy - oct down mix
> MXR Blue Box - not sure of the setting
> ...



You´re so right:
MXR


btw. I´ll get my Digitech Whammy 4 on friday. I have a RG7321 with standardpickups....and Im just wondering if I´m going to reach that sound: 
YouTube - Paulo playing Korn Here to stay


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 1, 2008)

now that i didn´t know... i´ve never even heard about the blue box thingy... sounds sick, octave down mix on whammy AND double octave down fuzz together...


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 2, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> now that i didn´t know... i´ve never even heard about the blue box thingy... sounds sick, octave down mix on whammy AND double octave down fuzz together...



Yeah, I think that's what gives that extra fuzzed out sound for the first lines of the intro before the band kicks in, then it's just the Whammy after that.


----------

